# Internet - Almeria



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello All

Can anybody recommend a solid internet provider in the Almeria area? We are currently in Nerja using Broadband4Spain and are quite happy with the wireless connection we have now but wondered what providers were like in Almeria.

Any help is appreciated as always, thanks everybody.

Casey


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi

We had that connection when we first came to Nerja and found it only good for e-mail. When we moved in to Nerja town we got ADSL from JazzTel at 30Mb and it worked a treat. We have now moved back to the Campo and get our Internet via Satellite. They were called Tooway Direct (I think it's now Europa Sat) installed by Rob at InterVision in Nerja. 20Mb and it's good. Works with FaceTime, VoIP for the phones. It's good.


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

ironstone said:


> Hi
> 
> We had that connection when we first came to Nerja and found it only good for e-mail. When we moved in to Nerja town we got ADSL from JazzTel at 30Mb and it worked a treat. We have now moved back to the Campo and get our Internet via Satellite. They were called Tooway Direct (I think it's now Europa Sat) installed by Rob at InterVision in Nerja. 20Mb and it's good. Works with FaceTime, VoIP for the phones. It's good.


Thanks for the tip! We will give them a ring and see what they can do for us as well. Thanks again and sorry for the late reply, I think I am on Spanish time now.

:clap2:


----------

